

Jef Raskin's 1979 proposal for web-like Apple Computer Network - gruseom
http://library.stanford.edu/mac/primary/docs/bom/applenet.html

======
jawngee
Agree with comments re: Raskin's self importance over stated.

That being said, he did bring my hero into the fold, the amazing Bill
Atkinson. Atkinson is who inspired me to get into programming. Viva la
hypercard!

------
allenbrunson
my feeling is that jef raskin had a whole bunch of good ideas in his life,
most of which failed to reach fruition due to the fact that he was irascible
and far too difficult to work with. a shame, really.

~~~
amichail
Didn't he try to mislead people by saying he started the Macintosh project?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jef_Raskin>

"He later hired his former student Bill Atkinson from UCSD to work at Apple
and began the Macintosh project in 1979. He also recruited Andy Hertzfeld and
Burrell Smith from the Apple Service Department. The machine he envisioned was
very different from the Macintosh that was eventually released and had much
more in common with PDAs than modern GUI-based machines. The machine was
similar in power to the Apple II and included a small 9-inch black-and-white
character display built into a small case with a floppy disk. A number of
basic applications were built into the machine, selectable by pressing
function keys. The machine also included logic that would understand user
intentions and switch programs on the fly. For instance, if the user simply
started typing it would switch into editor mode, and if they typed numbers it
would switch to calculator mode. In many cases these switches would be largely
invisible to the user."

~~~
nickb
I see your point about misleading people... I always read how he was the
"father of MacIntosh" but after you read more you realize that was never the
case.

"For instance, if the user simply started typing it would switch into editor
mode, and if they typed numbers it would switch to calculator mode. In many
cases these switches would be largely invisible to the user."

Ouch... talk about doing way too much. This would drive most people insane. We
should all be thankful to Jobs that he took over MacIntosh team and never
implemented any of this stuff.

